# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Superdrol Diary

## rissinite

Start:
6'5" 239lbs.

I've finished my first week of Superdrol, and must say that so far I'm ecstatic about the results. I've put on 6.5 pounds in the first week, and that's following a clean bulk that you can see in the Diet section that I outlined. My fats are coming from natty pb and flax oil, and my carbs are 90% complex, with zero simple sugar intake.

My strength in the gym has gone up substantially.....

Bench:
Start: 285lbs x 5 reps 
Now: 305lbs x 4 reps

Straight bar curls:
Start: 115lbs x 6 reps
Now: 135lbs x 6 reps

Reverse Grip Lat Pulldowns
Start: 230lbs x 8 reps
Now: 270 x 8 reps

I've gone up in just about every area, yet those would be the most drastic. My gains have bee pretty lean, and is very noticable in my arms and shoulders. Sides had been non-existent until this morning, when I felt extremely lethargic. But I feel great now. Minimal back pumps....I may up my Taurine a bit, as well as more water intake, and cutback on the Coke Zero (I'm addicted)

Anyhow, I'll keep you guys posted at the end of this week. Time for me to house some chicken. Peace

----------


## Papi93

What dosage scheme are you using?

----------


## rissinite

I'm going to go by feel. But so far...

Day 1: 10mg
2-7: 20mg

I'll probably do 20mg for the rest of week2, and as long as the sides don't get too bad, I'll go 30mg for weeks 3 and 4

----------


## Papi93

> I'm going to go by feel. But so far...
> 
> Day 1: 10mg
> 2-7: 20mg
> 
> I'll probably do 20mg for the rest of week2, and as long as the sides don't get too bad, I'll go 30mg for weeks 3 and 4


With my experience with Phera Plex, I plateaued with my strength gains at week 2. I took 20mg ED for 4 weeks. Next time I might go with 20mg ED for 2 weeks and 30mg ED for the last two weeks.

----------


## copenhagen

nice gains in strength bro. your diet looks good. good luck bro and post some pics if you can.

----------


## rissinite

I will post some pics after the SD cycle, as well as after PCT. BTW....2 new developments since this morning. First the bad news...

I think I have the SD flu. I feel like [email protected] and my head feels like it weighs a ton. I'm hoping this is very temporary. If anyone has any input on this I'd love to hear how to get rid of it or if it goes away quickly.

Now the good. In spite of my weary body, I went to the gym since it was chest day....and low and behold, my bench went up another 10lbs. So in 7 days I've gone from 285 x 5 to 305 x4 to 315 x 3. Next week I will be shooting for more, and hopefully I'll feel much better.

----------


## rissinite

oh yeah, I repped out 275 x 8 like a warm-up set, whereas 7 days ago I did 285 x 5 (failure)

----------


## copenhagen

no sd flu here bro. hopefully it was just temp. gotta love the results either way though!

----------


## THE_DOME

damn sinn good luck man, i am on day 2 and loving it.

----------


## JohnieC

After my first cycle of SD I experienced serious dry & lean gains with little to no side effects which is fantastic! Also the acceleration of my recovery time is phenomenal just to let you guys know. I have seen on some other message boards/blogs where others have complained about mood changes while on SD but I am as happy and calm as can be! I feel great and am now cycling off with AX's PCT product...I have stocked up on SD in the mean time so that my spring and summer in 2006 will be a fantastic one! 

Prior to beginning SD I had been working out solidly for over a year and a half including 6 months of US Army training...When I became acquainted with SD I stood at 5'5" 162lbs...I like really dry lean gains and my diet consists of normal foods like beef, chicken, fish, leafy greens, fruits, dairy and very rarely however do I ever supplement with protein shakes/bars; I strongly believe that I or anyone for that matter can get what I need from regular foods and save a shit load on supplements...After 6 weeks of SD I am still very lean but weighing in at 180lbs and the definition has never been better! My bench press max went from 240lbs to 315lbs and I am receiving lots of compliments on my development from others in the gym and most importantly my dear wife of 8 years! As for sex side effects? Non-existent and I firmly believe that all of those that are reporting such side effects have it all in their heads; this stuff is testosterone and if anything increases your libido. I'll keep you guys posted on my second cycle which will begin in about another 2 weeks...Have not noticed any strength/size losses in my PCT period thus far...only advice I'll give is that you would be making a serious mistake by not increasing your water/sportsdrink intake to at least 128 oz dailin...SD will draw water out of your body and since we're all made up of about 70% water it's just common sense to replace what is lost. Good luck to all!

----------


## III

Johnie..........good shit man, glad to hear about your success. I am currently on my 1st week of my 1st SD cycle, everything is going good so far. Do you have any before/after pics? You should post them if you do.
Another thing.......you said you were going to start another cycle in a couple of weeks? When did you finish your PCT? How long of a cycle did you run (including PCT)?
The reason I ask is you should wait however long your cycle was (including PCT) until you start another cycle, just my .02!

----------


## rissinite

THanks for all the great input fellas. I'm back in action two days after getting the "SD Flu." Felt like absolute sh!t the last 2 days, but woke up this morning feeling great, and had a great tricep workout. Strength went up from last weeks tri session. I'll update my weight and size over the weekend. Peace

----------


## JohnieC

> Johnie..........good shit man, glad to hear about your success. I am currently on my 1st week of my 1st SD cycle, everything is going good so far. Do you have any before/after pics? You should post them if you do.
> Another thing.......you said you were going to start another cycle in a couple of weeks? When did you finish your PCT? How long of a cycle did you run (including PCT)?
> The reason I ask is you should wait however long your cycle was (including PCT) until you start another cycle, just my .02!


No prob III-- since we're all newbies to SD on this post I just wanted to share my experience...I will definitely put before and after pics up soon...I have to admit though that I started to increase my workouts by adding new exercises and working out M Tue TH FR for at least 1.5 to 1.75 hours ED...have not done a lot of cardio either and that's just because I hate it! Have to be honest here!!! Thanks for the advice on the PCT because I think that you are right; I am just too damned excited to start my next cycle...I do have to take my hat offf here and say that the AX PCT product seems to have boosted my natural test levels just by observation alone; strength gains are still coming and my libido has even increased a bit...my skin is more oily now then when I was on SD and at age 30 I have been seeing an increase/return of acne that I haven't seen since I was 18 & younger...not horrible but I did have to pick up some sea breeze and clearisil to keep it under control...overall though I feel great and my primary care doc says that I and my blood results look fantastic! I was also honest with my doc about what I am doing and while she was weary about SD she says that as long as things continue to go well and I experience low to no sides it's ok in her opinion...she actually said that during my PCT she'd prescribe the appropriate meds but only if my testosterone --liver platelets--and BP levels take a turn for the worst...she did reccomend however that I not do this long term...

----------


## Milky87

> this stuff is testosterone and if anything increases your libido.


The first half is wrong
The second half is your subjective experience

----------


## THE_DOME

riss you back in the gym yet after your flu, weight loss with the sickness

----------


## rissinite

> THanks for all the great input fellas. I'm back in action two days after getting the "SD Flu." Felt like absolute sh!t the last 2 days, but woke up this morning feeling great, and had a great tricep workout. Strength went up from last weeks tri session. I'll update my weight and size over the weekend. Peace


Update coming Sunday

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> No prob III-- since we're all newbies to SD on this post I just wanted to share my experience......


JohnieC, I cant believe you went from 162lbs. to 180lbs.!! That's great. I am just about to end my first week of SD and have gained 5lbs so far. I will be happy to hit the 170-180lbs mark also. Damn, what did your diet consist, a cow??  :LOL:  What did you take along with the superdrol and I dont think you mentioned the amount of SD you took per week (in mg)?? Also, you mentioned AX pct, what is that??

----------


## rissinite

UPDATE:

I'm two weeks in now, and am pleased, although not ecstatic with the results. The strength has steadily gone up, and still did today, yet my growth I feel is starting to plateau. I've got my diet in check with over 500 cals above maintenance in a clean bulk type form, so it's not the diet, or my intensity in the gym. So my plan is to start week 3 tomorrow with a 3rd pill before bed tonight. Then I will continue at 30 for the next two weeks.

Tomorrow is bench day, so I'll be able to give you all an idea how far I've come in the two weeks, and since my impressive increase last week. 

Peace

----------


## rissinite

BTW, can't give you a weight update until morning....that's when I've been doing my weigh-ins

----------


## novastepp

nice work man, i like the log...keep up the good work bro!

----------


## spyderUSMC

I just started my second week on SD. I'm 5'8" 200 lbs, about 15% BF. I'm doing 30 mg/ED. Is it best to spread it out to 3 doses throughout the day or in two or one dose? Great gains so far BTW. Not much on the mass side, but weights are thru the roof and I'm definitely harder.

----------


## novastepp

i was under the impression that methylated compounds should be used earlier before maybe 6-7 pm or so...
this is so you don't decrease your natural test dump that occurs in teh late p.m.
i'm on pheraplex and i am done with it by 6 pm everyday...

----------


## Milky87

^ Nova, you are right in your thinking, but the actual times change depending on the total dose and halflife. For example:
With dbol , if yuo take it all in the morning, there is roughly only 10% remaining in your system when you go to bed (assuming you ere awake for ~15 hours).
With something of an 8-hour half-life, you would still hvae about 25%

----------


## rissinite

OK, lets get back on track here.....

Weight gain after two weeks has reached 8 pounds. I'm not gaining as much in size as I am hardening and tightening what I have. I will say that my shoulders and chest seem to really be coming out, as well as my lats. Vascularity in my arms has increased, and once again strength has gone up.

I'll post my pics for before and after at the end of the cycle, and keep you posted as to what's going on over the final two weeks. I'm going to try to take in a few more clean cals now that I've bumped up to 30 and am looking to gain another 6-8 lbs. 

Peace

----------


## JohnieC

> The first half is wrong
> The second half is your subjective experience


Milky87-seems you're a hypocrite bro...I read in another post where you suggested to another SD user to use it for libido boosting; so which one is it? Sex drive up or sex drive down? You seemed to say it boosted yours...I guess SD causes memory loss...Kidding of course but seriously get your facts straight...

As for it being test; check this bit out from a recent article here in the Washington Post (Washington DC-USA) which blew SD and a few other supps covers...The main researcher at UCLA's Olympic Labs here in the states Dr. Don Catlin had his team do the testing and these are the results...check this out first mate and get back to me...

____________________________________________
"Several newly uncovered anabolic steroids contained in dietary supplements closely resemble drugs that made news:"

Supplement: Halodrol-50

Steroid : Resembles Oral-Turinabol , which was given to East German athletes without their knowledge in the 1960s and '70s.

Supplement: Ergomax LMG

Steroid: DMT, which Canadian customs officials seized from a sprinter in 2003.

Supplement: Superdrol

Steroid: Resembles an oral version of testosterone .

Supplement: Prostanozol

Steroid: Resembles stanozolol , for which sprinter Ben Johnson and Rafael Palmeiro tested positive.

Supplement: FiniGenX Magnum Liquid

Steroid: Resembles nandrolone and similar drugs that caused many athletes, including shot putter C.J. Hunter, to fail drug tests around the 2000 Sydney Olympics.

Supplement: Methyl 1-P

Steroids: Contains two, one resembling androstenedione, the substance Mark McGwire used -- then legally -- in 1998. The other is a progestin, a common ingredient in oral contraceptives.

Source: Don Catlin, UCLA Olympic Analytical
______________________________________

BTW the FDA is all over these products right now and they can be purchased legally still however their production has been halted permanently. Supplies are the only thing left.

Milky I love your other posts and info just had to set the record straight...really no worries...

----------


## Milky87

> Milky87-seems you're a hypocrite bro...I read in another post where you suggested to another SD user to use it for libido boosting; so which one is it? Sex drive up or sex drive down? You seemed to say it boosted yours...I guess SD causes memory loss...Kidding of course but seriously get your facts straight...


I never, at any point, said that I have used Superdrol, so as you put it "get your facts straight"

If i have posted conflicting information I appologize. The lack lethargy that superdrol brings, combined with lower testostreone production makes me think that libido would be down. That is my opinion from here-on-out and you can hold me to it

----------


## rissinite

What has happened to my poor diary? JESUS H  :Hmmmm:

----------


## THE_DOME

riss good to hear about your results so far, i have put on about 6lbs in 9days

----------


## hawktribal

> What has happened to my poor diary? JESUS H


 : Hijack:  sorry couldn't resist, keep us updated bro

----------


## rissinite

> sorry couldn't resist, keep us updated bro


Hahahaha....no joke bro. Anyhow, good news today. Up another half pound, and bench went up to 335 x 5 reps, which is much more than where I started

285 x 5 reps 
to
335 x 5 reps

What's odd is that my strength is going up like crazy, but the size isn't showing a whole lot. I'll be interested how my before and afters look in a week and a half. Body is much harder though, and overall I'm pleased.

----------


## III

> Hahahaha....no joke bro. Anyhow, good news today. Up another half pound, and bench went up to 335 x 5 reps, which is much more than where I started
> 
> 285 x 5 reps 
> to
> 335 x 5 reps
> 
> What's odd is that my strength is going up like crazy, but the size isn't showing a whole lot. I'll be interested how my before and afters look in a week and a half. Body is much harder though, and overall I'm pleased.


Riss.......Good sh!t, your strength gains are awesome (up 50lbs in flat bench is incredible), just wait and the size will start showing. I am currently on Day 10, gained a total of 8lbs and strength is going thru the roof as well (I have done more weight or more reps on every exercise in each workout!) I am starting to get harder/leaner muscles as well - really dropping the water weight!
GL on the rest of your cycle!

----------


## rissinite

BTW, does the sh!tting and gas ever STOP? DAMN!!!!!!!

----------


## novastepp

nope  :Smilie:  hahah

----------


## JohnieC

> I never, at any point, said that I have used Superdrol, so as you put it "get your facts straight"
> 
> If i have posted conflicting information I appologize. The lack lethargy that superdrol brings, combined with lower testostreone production makes me think that libido would be down. That is my opinion from here-on-out and you can hold me to it


Milky my apologies on the misquote...but it begs the question as to why you are do****g out advice on a sup you haven't taken...I understand the rational as I have a medical background so your thinking is right on par...my experience so far through my second cycle? I feel like a million bucks and no signs of lethargy however my older brother (I am 30 and he is 34) complained of a "fog-like" feeling in his head that he experienced througout the day during his first cycle and did experience a bit of lethargy...again from Dr. Catlin's (UCLA Olympic Labs) results he determinied that Superdrol is "an oral version of testosterone " so that should counter the lower natural production while on a cycle...the real worry again trying to rationalize the effects would be post-cycle and you would be right on the money there mate...I had a hell of a PCT regimine set up and began immediately upon the last day of my SD cycle...others I have read about who were not prepared post-cycle have been really bad off with depression and extreme lethargic reactions...I had a full physical and blood workup done and all of my counts are normal after the first go round of SD. I am going balls to the wall (as far as legals go) and am stacking SD with Phera Plex now...I am covering myself though while on...

Milky seriously I enjoy your experience and knowledge so don't take it personally I just like to have the true facts as well and want to be as informed as possible especially with a fairly new product...If I come accross any new info I will PM you so that you can spread the word.

Thanks again for your contributions! I have read most of them thusfar...

----------


## rissinite

Jesus.....I'm glad that's over with. And if you guys decide to get all hot again keep it out of MY DIARY....which most people here seem to like

 :Owned:

----------


## Milky87

^^ Cheers. We cool

Lets analyze what Catlin said: "An oral version of testosterone ".

Oral, big deal. If you take high enough doses of testosterone base, orally, you will see an effect. 

'version'? what the hell does he mean by this? There are dozens of steroids that are 'versions' of testosterone. Normally, people use the word 'derivative'.

And as for it being testosterone? well, we all know that ANY change to the structure stps it from being the same chemical. a saturated double bond and two methyl groups cannot go unnoticed.

I assume he refered to it in such a way because he was dumb-struck as how to describe its awsome anabolic effect. Everyone in the world knows what testosterone is, even the almish who shun modern day science


Hmmm, that wasnt my best post ever but I hope you see what i mean

----------


## D-Bo Dre

I am also curious to know what "an oral version of test" is?? 

I'm ending week 2 on SD and up 7lbs. Pleased thus far.. 
Johnie, if you recieve any more info on SD, please share.. thanks.

----------


## rissinite

UPDATE:

Up 10 lbs almost through week 3. The only sides since coming down with that temp for 2 days are slight back pumps, some restless nights, and farting/shytting like a damn banshee.

Strength has been awesome. I was struggling with 75lb DBs x 8 on military press, but am now pressing 100lb DBs x 6 easy.

----------


## rissinite

345 x 4 on the bench today!!!  :7up:  

This is my last week, and I'm glad because my joints are really wearing down, and the fatigue is getting to me. Pics at thet end of the week along with final cycle results. I'll also be updating once per week of PCT, along with a final pic after those 4 weeks.

----------


## StringfellowHawke

> 345 x 4 on the bench today!!!  
> 
> This is my last week, and I'm glad because my joints are really wearing down, and the fatigue is getting to me. Pics at thet end of the week along with final cycle results. I'll also be updating once per week of PCT, along with a final pic after those 4 weeks.



Have you ever tried halodrol 50? Just wondering as there have not been allot of reviews out there for that one. Thanks for posting your diary. Good stuff. Nice gains.

----------


## StringfellowHawke

I've been thinking about trying either halodrol 50 or Anabolic Extreme Superdrol. Just can't decide. But after reading this diary of yours i'm definately leaning towards the Superdrol. Also I notice that allot of people are stacking superdrol with Anabolic Extreme phera plex. Is this necessary? What's the difference between them? Do you know? Thanks

----------


## rissinite

I've never used Halodrol, nor have I used PheraPlex. Had it not been for the flu I had for 2 days early in this cycle, I'd be ecstatic with it. I'm up 12 lbs overall, look leaner/harder, and strength is through the roof. Give Superdrol a try.

----------


## rissinite

4 weeks is UP. Actually, I'm stopping two days early because my body just can't take this anymore. I have serious tendonitis in my elbows and forearms, and my body is just lethargic as hell.

Overall I'm pretty please with my results. If I were to ever use Superdrol again however, i would stop after 3 weeks, as this past week I haven't gained much weight, and my body has been extremely achey and lethargic. I gained 12 pounds following a fairly strict bulk format, and am hoping to keep at least 8lbs of it. 

I'll be posting pictures this weekend, as I took my "after" pics this morning. I'll probably update at the end of PCT in 4 weeks too. 

Peace

----------


## Milky87

Good stuff mate

----------


## hardgainer12

ya good sh1t! post pics man!!!

----------


## e-dawg

good info.

----------


## rissinite

Here's a before and after for my 4 week SD cycle. As you can see from the pics, bloating wasn't an issue due to the clean bulk I followed, and where I see the greatest results is just bringing out my back, shoulders and arms a little more, giving me a harder look. Let me know what you fellas think. I'll post two more pics from the back and flexed later...peace

----------


## Kvn58

You had me at hello

----------


## D9S0M

No Wheels?

----------


## Growingpains

lets see those wheels. look good though man! congrats, I am going to start a phera plex cycle tomorrow.

GP

----------


## rissinite

Unfortunately I don't have pics of the legs, at least before pics. I tore muscles in my legs and groin in college playing ball that make it impossible for me to train legs heavy, so although I do train legs once per week, they weren't the main focus of areas I wanted to "bring out." Fortunately, I do have great genetics as far as legs go, and 20 years of baseball I'm sure helped. Sorry fellas, but no wheel pics

----------


## THE_DOME

good work riss, keep the hard work up on pct keep those gains

----------


## rissinite

I've been using Clomid/Nolva for 2 weeks now, and haven't lost any weight or strength. I'm still benching 345 x 4. The only problem I have is I haven't done biceps for 2 weeks b/c of tendonitis in my elbows that hurt like a beotch when I curl anything.....whether it's 50lb dbs or picking up a bag of groceries out of my truck....sucks.

----------

